# where is the speed sensor



## ebarney (Sep 4, 2004)

where is the sped sensor on the 85 300 zx


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

digi dash or no?


----------



## ebarney (Sep 4, 2004)

reg dash


----------



## RocketRodent (Jun 21, 2004)

passenger side of transmission, half way down the body of the tranny, there will be round bodied plug with a cable hanging out of it. It is retained by a circular metal piece with a screw holding it down. 

Hopefully that made sense.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

RocketRodent said:


> passenger side of transmission, half way down the body of the tranny, there will be round bodied plug with a cable hanging out of it. It is retained by a circular metal piece with a screw holding it down.
> 
> Hopefully that made sense.


and if it didn't.

Find the cable (just look down the frame rail and you will see it go into the tranny. Then grasp the metal thing with your hand or wrench and twist counter-clockwise. Dummy proof..


----------

